# Disassembly of PSI 30 calliber bullet cartridge click pen



## MarkD (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a PSI Bullet Cartridge Click Pen ( model PFCPXX )  that isn't working properly. I would like to disassemble it and check it out. Does anyone know of a way to disassemble the pen without destroying the click mechanism in the upper barrel?
The Penn State web site contains assembly instructions but I'm not finding any disassembly instructions.

Thanks
-Mark


----------



## carpblaster (Dec 24, 2011)

It   is almost impossible to undo the click type bullet, i got two that broke trying it, if you dont go by the instructions just as they say and i push the tip in some and try it before putting all together, that is why i do mostly twist pens now, and i asked psi about replacement parts but never gota answer
carpblaster


----------



## JamesB (Jun 19, 2012)

has anyone figured out how to do this yet?


----------



## renowb (Jun 19, 2012)

Click pens are not friendly to disassemble. Best bet is have an extra kit or two for parts because most of the time, the parts will be damaged on disassembly.


----------



## JamesB (Jun 20, 2012)

renowb said:


> Click pens are not friendly to disassemble. Best bet is have an extra kit or two for parts because most of the time, the parts will be damaged on disassembly.


 
That's true. Unfortunately I don't have an extra one. I will next time.
But I have an idea. Someone here that's smarter than me can probably say whether it might work:
What if someone removed the fake case, replaced the tip, and partially disassembled the clip end, enough to fit some sort of spreader between the barrel and the metal piece of the clip assembly. Then using a spreader of some sort, use the tip and clip part as leverage and spread them, pulling them apart. Either one end would come out so the click mechanism could be removed or the threads would fail. It's just a matter of what would give first: the threads or the press fittings.  There's not much room to work on the clip end but it might work.


----------

